
Ask HN: Is Amazon using Hacker News for advertising its products - palashkulsh
today almost 30% of the posts on first page of hn was from amazon.com . Is this genuine or amazon using hn for advertising over here. or is it just me being overly suspicious.
======
mindcrime
This always happens when Amazon has one of their conferences with lots of
product announcements. Whether Amazon employees are actually making
submissions here, or whether it's all purely organic, I can't say. But it's
pretty much par for the course, at least over the last couple of years.

------
connormcarthur
Their annual conference is happening right now, where they are announcing new
products.

[https://reinvent.awsevents.com/](https://reinvent.awsevents.com/)

------
rpeden
It's just because Amazon's ReInvent conference is happening right now, so
there are plenty of product announcements happening that are relevant to the
HN community.

The same thing often happens when Google, Apple, Microsoft, etc. are running
their big developer conferences.

